# Venus?



## TheONE (Feb 24, 2004)

What are your opinions on Venus Auto? Are their clips and motorsets quality? Have you heard of them offering compression tests?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

as far i know they do offer compression tests, but i've also heard that their clips and such arent very good. i've heard good and bad about them. a lot of people who ordered from them ended up with broken or missing parts on their clips. i'd spend more money and go someplace else.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

damm and i wanted to get an RB20 from them, but im gonna pick it up and take a mechanic with me.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

basically they pick out the lowest of the low motorclips. It doesn't matter what kind of crap that car has gone through. they buy it... That is why they are so cheap. You won't be getting any headlights, fenders, etc. Plus you may have many missing parts. But the good news is that they will work with you if something crucial is missing.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

how much do venus sells em for?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

peep it

http://www.venus-auto.com/


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

about 1200 for a RB20DET front clip......and just 2 h away from me :cheers:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Not always the best choice though. Friend of mine recieved his rb20det with a spun bearing. Lots of downtime if you choose them and something is wrong... not always the best decision. But they do work with you to fix whatever is wrong if it is their fault. Make sure you inspect everything very carefully before accepting it.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Not always the best choice though. Friend of mine recieved his rb20det with a spun bearing. Lots of downtime if you choose them and something is wrong... not always the best decision. But they do work with you to fix whatever is wrong if it is their fault. Make sure you inspect everything very carefully before accepting it.


I sure will, thats why im taking a mechanic too, so he can do the checking and crap. :fluffy:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Loki said:


> about 1200 for a RB20DET front clip......and just 2 h away from me :cheers:


that's a good deal. good thing to bring a mechanic to make sure it's all good. just make sure you cover all bases.


----------



## Sileighty916 (Apr 3, 2004)

How do you know that they choose "lowest of the lows". They own their own yards..so...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

way to revive a dead thread


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

*continue of jeongs post* idiot.


----------

